
Adam Andrzejewski – The Depth of the Swamp - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQDEDR0JXdE
======
bengunnink
The wastefulness of large bureaucracies has been a running joke for decades
now, whether fair or not. That being said, I don't think you're going to find
that Hacker News is a good forum for espousing your fiscal conservatism--
especially when its couched in some particularly divisive contemporary tropes
(e.g., "swamp"). Perhaps you're looking for
[https://reddit.com/politics](https://reddit.com/politics) ?

~~~
peter_d_sherman
You've somehow decided that I am a "fiscal conservative"?

?

Sadly (or perhaps happily, depending on viewpoint), I am not!

I am not a fiscal conservative.

No.

I am someone who believes (strongly) in transparency (absolute and total)
relating to finance/money/transactions - where a public trust is concerned.

That's _not_ a "fiscal conservative".

That's a _transparency advocate_.

You see, I believe that if we are to have free and fair society in the future,
then we must make all financial flows, especially those of governments (both
foreign and domestic!) open, transparent, accountable, and subject to public
scrutiny.

Now, I am sorry if it offended you because I reposted a video with the title
"swamp" in it. Perhaps I should have sanitized and/or censored the title. If
you believe that "swamp" is divisive, then perhaps you could contact the
author of the video, and/or POTUS, since both seem to use that terminology
quite a bit...

Myself? I wouldn't call it the "swamp"...

No.

If I'd call it anything, I'd call it what the late comedian, George Carlin, so
eloquently did...

He called it... "The Free Money Club". <g>

He added (also very eloquently, in my opinion!) that to this club, "You and I
aren't invited!" <g>

Of course, maybe you'd prefer that it be called the "Swamp" in lieu of "The
Free Money Club" \-- if those were the only two choices...

Now, I'm not political... I'm apolitical... I'm a man of the mind.

So while I appreciate your kind offer, no, I'm not looking for
[https://reddit.com/politics..](https://reddit.com/politics..).

Perhaps _you_ are looking for a forum online where posters do not have the
intellectual capacity to push back as much as they do on HN?

?

(I'd also point out that I am not your enemy; I'm only the proverbial
messenger (well, technically Adam Andrzejewski is the messenger, I'm only the
cross-poster! <g>), and please remember there is a "no shooting of the
messenger" rule in effect! <g>)

You may now rebut, if you wish...

------
kgoett76
Adam, (person posting on behalf), my family, friends and I appreciate your
hard work, but it is obvious in your speech at Hillsdale that you favor Trump.
That’s your prerogative, but please don’t water down the important job you
have taken on by playing favorites. 50% of the country does not like him and
we need 100% to hear you.

On one hand, you talk about politicians making promises they do not keep, yet
on the other, you seem content with trusting the words and promises of
politicians. When the VA in Palo Alto was called out for purchasing two
sculptures worth $700k, why did another promise by a politician satisfy you?
Who was fired? What happened to the statues? What was the Palo Alto VA’s
spending report in 2019?

I checked out your app and was disappointed that it has not been updated from
2014. It’s 2020. Have you been in a court battle with California this whole
time? And if so, please announce that with a banner or something on your app.

------
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

4:43:

"As many of you know, I'm from Illinois, and it's the SuperBowl of
corruption... In Illinois, our #1 manufactured product _is_ corruption..."

9:28:

"When candidate Donald Trump won for President, Here's what we found at the
federal level: We did an oversight report called "Mapping The Swamp, A Study
Of The Administrative State", and we found that the federal bureaucracy is
very expensive, it's $1,000,000 a minute, it's $500,000,000 dollars a day. _We
found a new minimum wage in 78 of the largest federal agencies, and the
minimum wage, the average pay, is $100,000 today for a federal bureaucrat._

But it's not even about the salary, they get performance bonuses! Our auditors
found that the agencies gave out one million performance bonuses to
bureaucrats, costing taxpayers $1.1 billion dollars! And that shocks most
people, they don't know how a million federal bureaucrats can qualify for a
performance bonus - most people don't think government's running that well! So
we dug deeper, and we found that 99.6 percent of the federal bureaucrats are
rated "fully sucessful"! And that's actually impossible! The advertised purity
of Ivory Soap is only 99.4 percent!"

Related:

[https://www.openthebooks.com/](https://www.openthebooks.com/)

[https://www.openthebooks.com/about-us/](https://www.openthebooks.com/about-
us/)

[https://www.openthebooks.com/assets/1/6/AdamAndrzejewski_Bio...](https://www.openthebooks.com/assets/1/6/AdamAndrzejewski_Biography_082220191.pdf)

Article I, Section IX, Clause 7, U.S. Constitution:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Article_One_of_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Article_One_of_the_United_States_Constitution&section=36#Section_9:_Limits_on_Congress)

"No Money shall be drawn from the Treasury but in Consequence of
Appropriations made by Law; and a _regular Statement and Account of the
Receipts and Expenditures of all public Money shall be published from time to
time_."

Mission of Open The Books: _Capture & post online every dime taxed and spent
at every level of government_ \- federal, state and local across America.
Simply stated, " _Every Dime. Online. In Real Time._ "

Note to future self: I need a transcript of this man's talk... it's _that_
good.

